# No Life Like It!



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 07 Mar 2000 01:04:18 -0700*
--------------5F7285E11BBB0F74D9A1A1A7
Okay folks!
        I need your help. I‘m working on a project at the moment and I‘m looking
for a copy of the original "There‘s No Life Like It" TV commercial. As some you
will remember it ran from 1977-85?. I am prepapred to give a reasonable
finder‘s fee. Please conatct me if you have any info. I will except any video
format: VHS 3/4", Betamax Broadcast Betacam, heck... even 16mm film for that
matter. Thanks in advance.
Francois Arseneault
--------------5F7285E11BBB0F74D9A1A1A7
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------5F7285E11BBB0F74D9A1A1A7--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Tue, 07 Mar 2000 10:21:30 -0600*
This is probably a waste of electrons on my part but here goes  would‘nt either National Archives or the the NFB have copies?I  suspect you ‘ve already tried that but on the
other hand having done such similer searches for such things I‘ve found that what would seem  to be the easy part of the search usually is‘nt
If the above makes no sense it‘s only because I just woke up and have not yet woken up.
F. A. wrote:
> Okay folks!
>
>         I need your help. I‘m working on a project at the moment and I‘m looking
> for a copy of the original "There‘s No Life Like It" TV commercial. As some you
> will remember it ran from 1977-85?. I am prepapred to give a reasonable
> finder‘s fee. Please conatct me if you have any info. I will except any video
> format: VHS 3/4", Betamax Broadcast Betacam, heck... even 16mm film for that
> matter. Thanks in advance.
>
> Francois Arseneault
>
>   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>   www.avscanada.com 
>   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
>   AVS Inc
>   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
>
>   www.avscanada.com
>   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                                                                                          
>   AVS Inc
>   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
>   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
>                                                                                                                                                Netscape Conference Address
>   Additional Information:
>   Last Name   Arseneault
>   First Name  Francois
>   Version     2.1
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 07 Mar 2000 09:37:34 -0700*
--------------3275CC4586144F685E449F6C
Thanks Gord,
        You‘re right, we‘ve tried several outlets already which is why I‘ve gone through these means. Hopefully someone will have a copy of it, even as a commercial during their
favourite episode of SCTV or Hill Street Blues... - Thanks again...
Francois
Gordan Dundas wrote:
> This is probably a waste of electrons on my part but here goes  would‘nt either National Archives or the the NFB have copies?I  suspect you ‘ve already tried that but on the
> other hand having done such similer searches for such things I‘ve found that what would seem  to be the easy part of the search usually is‘nt
> If the above makes no sense it‘s only because I just woke up and have not yet woken up.
>
> F. A. wrote:
>
> > Okay folks!
> >
> >         I need your help. I‘m working on a project at the moment and I‘m looking
> > for a copy of the original "There‘s No Life Like It" TV commercial. As some you
> > will remember it ran from 1977-85?. I am prepapred to give a reasonable
> > finder‘s fee. Please conatct me if you have any info. I will except any video
> > format: VHS 3/4", Betamax Broadcast Betacam, heck... even 16mm film for that
> > matter. Thanks in advance.
> >
> > Francois Arseneault
> >
> >   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> >   www.avscanada.com 
> >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
> >   AVS Inc
> >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> >
> >   www.avscanada.com
> >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                                                                                          
> >   AVS Inc
> >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> >   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
> >                                                                                                                                                Netscape Conference Address
> >   Additional Information:
> >   Last Name   Arseneault
> >   First Name  Francois
> >   Version     2.1
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------3275CC4586144F685E449F6C
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------3275CC4586144F685E449F6C--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Tue, 7 Mar 2000 16:45:39 -0500*
F.A. ,
If you do find a copy.....let me know, I will also be happy to pay for it!
-bill
----- Original Message -----
From: F. A. 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, March 07, 2000 3:04 AM
Subject: No Life Like It!
> Okay folks!
>
>
>         I need your help. I‘m working on a project at the moment and I‘m
looking
> for a copy of the original "There‘s No Life Like It" TV commercial. As
some you
> will remember it ran from 1977-85?. I am prepapred to give a reasonable
> finder‘s fee. Please conatct me if you have any info. I will except any
video
> format: VHS 3/4", Betamax Broadcast Betacam, heck... even 16mm film for
that
> matter. Thanks in advance.
>
>
> Francois Arseneault
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

